# Σχετικά με το ότι



## ianis

Could someone please explain what is the best translation for "Σχετικά με το ότι" and if it can have different meanings according to context? It usualy seems to mean "related with that... (such and such thing that took or is taking place)."


----------



## Perseas

Hello,

firstly, "σχετικά με + acc." (or "αναφορικά με+acc." or "όσον αφορά+acc.") have various translations: _With regard to, with reference to, concerning, when it comes to _...etc. σχετικά με - Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό WordReference.com

If you want to use "σχετικά με" + " το _ότι clause_ ", here's an example:
"Σχετικά με το ότι καθυστέρησες στο μάθημα, ... ". The "_ότι clause_" is a nominal clause" and can (sometimes) be replaced with a noun phrase. For example: "Σχετικά με την καθυστέρησή σου στο μάθημα, ...".

I am not an expert in English. Probably members with a better command of English could help you with a more idiomatic translation. I would maybe say "Regarding the fact that you were late in class, ...". Or "Concerning/With regard to the fact that ...".


----------



## dmtrs

I would add to Perseas' very accurate translations the following (somewhat free but indicative of the meaning): 
"*About* your being late for class...".


----------



## ianis

Once more thank you both.



dmtrs said:


> I would add to Perseas' very accurate translations the following (somewhat free but indicative of the meaning):
> "*About* your being late for class...".



In a phrase like the following however it might be difficult to apply that form even Perseas' "regarding the fact" sounds a bit strong for a future event:
"Σχετικά με το ότι Θα αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός". (after πως it is my invention not to risk infringing copyrights but keeping the sense of the original)


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> "Σχετικά με το ότι Θα αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός".


Hello ianis,

I am not sure I have undertood the meaning. If you can provide the rest of the sentence, perhaps I can be more helpful.

With no other context, I have in mind something like:
"Σχετικά με την προσπάθειά μας/τον στόχο μας να αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός, έχω να κάνω την ακόλουθη δήλωση".
Or: "Σχετικά με την πίστη μας ότι θα αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός, έχω να κάνω την ακόλουθη δήλωση".
But I'm not sure what exactly your point is.
(Of course, "αποδεικνύω πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός" is used here only for the sake of argument).


----------



## Helleno File

dmtrs said:


> I would add to Perseas' very accurate translations the following (somewhat free but indicative of the meaning):
> "*About* your being late for class...".



I agree about Perseas' versions which seem absolutely right to me, -"expert", even! Yours is what what would often be said in conversation.  We would probably even say, ungrammatically, "About you being late..."  Maybe justified as an appositional phrase.

Can I clarify the Greek construction here. I know about the use of "το να..." which I think is a way of expressing an English gerund. "Το να αργείς πάντα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα" = "You always being late is a big problem". Is that right? Το ότι is new to me. How is it different?


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Hello ianis,
> 
> I am not sure I have undertood the meaning. If you can provide the rest of the sentence, perhaps I can be more helpful.
> 
> With no other context, I have in mind something like:
> "Σχετικά με την προσπάθειά μας/τον στόχο μας να αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός, έχω να κάνω την ακόλουθη δήλωση".
> Or: "Σχετικά με την πίστη μας ότι θα αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός, έχω να κάνω την ακόλουθη δήλωση".
> But I'm not sure what exactly your point is.
> (Of course, "αποδεικνύω πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός" is used here only for the sake of argument).


Thank you Perseas, this means we must infer the effort part? Well I only replaced the object of the proof by another not to copy the entire text. This sentence is from a modern Greek translation with the paralel ancient text and in the ancient version it simply reads "Ὃτι". It is not an easy text, once sent a part of it that could not understand in modern Greek to a Greek person who was unable to understand its meaning.


----------



## Perseas

OK, ianis. Thank you.



ianis said:


> "Σχετικά με το ότι Θα αποδείξουμε πως ο ουρανός είναι γαλανός"


Here's how I perceive the Greek sentence: "Regarding the fact that we will prove that the sky is blue."
Or: "About our proving that the sky is blue". (This is better, in my opinion).


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Can I clarify the Greek construction here. I know about the use of "το να..." which I think is a way of expressing an English gerund. "Το να αργείς πάντα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα" = "You always being late is a big problem". Is that right?


Yes, indeed.


Helleno File said:


> Το ότι is new to me. How is it different?


"Το ότι αργείς" & "Το να αργείς" don't have much difference. You can use both interchangeably most times.
You can say however that the construction with "ότι" denotes more certainty.


----------



## dmtrs

Perseas said:


> "Το ότι αργείς" & "Το να αργείς" don't have much difference. You can use both interchangeably most times.
> You can say however that the construction with "ότι" denotes more certainty.



I admit I use the 2 expressions not giving much thought. But the conversation made me think.
Isn't it that we use "ότι" for a true situation mostly, while with "να" we usually refer to a hypothetical one?
"Το ότι αργείς" means "the fact that you (and most of the times we mean *you*, the one we address the sentence to) are frequently late..."
"Το να αργείς" means "the (possible) fact that *one* can be late..." / "the possibility of of one being late..."
Correct me if I'm wrong, Perseas, it's a thought that just shaped into my mind.


----------



## Perseas

Yes, dmtrs, you are absolutely right. I also wrote “ότι denotes more certainty” but I didn’t analyze it.


----------



## dmtrs

Thanks for the confirmation, Perseas.


----------



## Helleno File

That's very helpful!  Το ότι βρήκα παράδειγμα στο δεύτερο πρόσωπο ενετικό δείχνει την διαφορά!


----------

